# Injecting?



## peanut (May 16, 2012)

Hi I just wondered if people who use injections through pregnancy find it difficult to inject in their stomach the bigger they get?

Any thoughts???


----------



## Babysaurus (May 16, 2012)

Am now on a pump, and have been since I started to get a bump, but I think I would find it tricky now, yes. I do with where to put the cannula for the pump too, so have to put it on my hips / sides now as it feels too tight / round on my middle.


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 16, 2012)

When I was pregnant, I was told not to inject into the stomach, but this was quite a while ago, in the times before insulin pens...  So injected into my thighs, should have injected into my upper arm, but could never achieved this little feat though..

But even with the new insulin pens and much smaller needles, I wouldn't fancy injecting into the stomach as the bigger you get the thinner the fat layer gets..


----------



## RuthieG (May 16, 2012)

I am on a pump now too (since about 12 weeks pregnant) and since about 24 weeks have avoided my tummy area as it feels to hard and tight. Hips and around my side/back seem best. I think it would be exactly the same for pens/needles


----------



## Monkey (May 16, 2012)

I injected into my stomach right til C was born at 38w. Generally used more to the sides as my bump got bigger, and it was fine.

I did ask my consultant about any risks in terms of differing absorption and he looked at me like I was barmy. Helpful, then!


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2012)

i was told ok to use stomach (but please check for latest from your dsn) i used my thighs whilst pregnant


----------



## peanut (May 16, 2012)

*Helpful*

I cant believe how many of you now seem to be on pumps, i'm 18 weeks pregnant and a pump is not an option for me, am I missing out???

Thanks for the advice on injecting I will generally avoid my tummy as I get bigger x


----------



## Austin Mini (May 16, 2012)

peanut, if you lean against a door frame and make your arm 'puff' up a little then just stick the needle in and inject. This is a very easy inj site and I use it mostly in the summer when I am not wearing a lot. Both arms a piece of cake! Hey congrats on your forthcoming event!!


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2012)

yes congrats and let us know how you get on.... ps i was not on a pump during pregnancy nor am i now


----------



## RuthieG (May 17, 2012)

Hi Peanut

I was given a pump on the recommendation of the doc at around 12 weeks and I think Babysaurus was around the same (maybe about 16/17 weeks). I have taken to mine well and it is really helping with what I was struggling with earlier in pregnancy (super high after breakfast then a massive hypo about an hour later with or wothout correction and a few other times of day).

But... you don't need a pump and I wouldn't fret if you don't have that option (but if you do it is definitely worth a shot).

Babysaurus doesn't love hers (I am sure she can answer herself but just to show that they aren't the answer for everyone) and I think she is considering going back to MDIs after the birth.

I will be keeping mine after birth as it does seem to suit me - but then so did injections!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 17, 2012)

I have always been slim so injecting in belly was hard before i was pregnant as nowhere to inject, once i put on some weight i started to inject in my belly, from about 8 weeks, but i stopped when i got really big.

There is plenty of space between your skin and baby, but it just feels weird.
I remember asking the same thing on here when i was pregnant

I found it got harder injecting at all even in my legs with a huge bump in the way .


----------



## Babysaurus (May 17, 2012)

Peanut, In brief - a pump during pregnancy has proved to be brilliant for me as I was getting highs and low's at different times of the day, and I couldn't manage it easily with just the long acting background insulin (Lantus.) However, I was previously fine with injecting and personally, although I seem to be in the minority with this, I hate wearing the thing but please, if you get chance, give one a go! My DSN said that the only person who has given one back EVER was someone else who got one with my circuumstances, and found it was amazing during pregnancy but preferred, like me, injecting instead.


----------



## RuthieG (May 17, 2012)

Also on a slight downer on pumps, for the 3rd time in 2 weeks when I have resited my infusion site (you have to resite the pump after 2-3 days) I have not got it right and it has bent or not been in right. This is siting it round my sides, hips and back. So it has meant that i only realised when i have had a high post-meal reading and tried to correct no no avail. The only real highs I have had recently have been as a result of this and theya rea really high (12-14ish) so it isn't all fabulous.

I have emailed my Pump DSN today to see if she can suggest anything. I wonder if I need a longer or firmer cannula because it seems that the cannula bending is the problem.

When i got the pump she said this can happen, but rarely but it seems to be happeneidng more frequently, possibly die to my pregnant figure!


----------



## Smit (May 18, 2012)

Hi Peanut, my baby is 2 weeks old and I was never offered a pump either. I managed fine on injections but think my pregnancy was slightly different to most diabetics. My insulin levels hardly increased. At one point they upped slightly and then went back to a 1 to 1 ratio. I suffered lots of hypos though, pump prob would have helped with that. I don't fancy the pump at all,   sorry if I anger folk with this. I have been injecting 27 years and just like that way of managing diabetes. The thought of being attached to something freaks me out. I have good control on injections so too scared/comfortable to try anything.  else. As the saying goes, why fix something if its not broken. But that's just me. 

As for injecting on tummy I did until about 20 weeks but as bump grew i found it sore to inject there. Moved to thighs until bump was too big and arms. Xx


----------



## PhoebeC (May 18, 2012)

Smit i didnt realise you didnt get insulin resistence either. My needs dropped greatly, and your saying that yours stayed about the same.

Its really interesting, would be nice to know how many of us do not follow the norm.

x


----------



## Smit (May 18, 2012)

Hi phoebe
My insulin stayed the same most of my pregnancy, at one point I upped my insulin to 1.5 units to 10grams of carbs but I went hypo mad. I went back to my pre pregnancy doeses. In the last ten weeks my insulin needs dropped, consultant was concerned about my placenta failing but all scans looked good. In the end I was on way less insulin than before pregnancy and suffered loads of hypos. I got signed off mg work at 31 weeks due to having 8 plus hypos a day. I'm still on much less insulin than before pregnancy, crazy. x


----------



## allana (May 20, 2012)

Hi smit and phoebe,

I'm type one and on my second pregnancy, with both I haven't needed more insulin either. I'm currently 28 and having lots of Hypnos. So nice to know I'm Not the only one xxx


----------

